

I paid 10k for our team's new domain. But all we got was less traffic - anguswithgusto
http://backstage.crew.co/crew-co-domain-switch/

======
nasalgoat
Once again, using 3rd party services bites a company in the ass. What they
should have done is hosted the old domain's email on a cheap VM - perhaps the
free tier Amazon offers to new accounts - and simply auto-forwarded from that.

On the second one, never ever change more than one thing at a time - don't
change your domain _and_ move to https. Just do one thing at a time.

Both of these are common sense for old school system admins like myself, but
it seems like the new DevOps types would rather re-learn all the hard lessons
from scratch.

